# +++ Türchen 3 +++



## Anglerboard Redaktion (2. Dezember 2020)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel +++ Türchen 3 +++.


----------



## Bronni (3. Dezember 2020)

An flachlaufenden Wobblern,  ein zusätzlich Reiz, besonders für Barsche


----------



## phirania (3. Dezember 2020)

In richtiger Größe für Wels....


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin gespannt drauf


----------

